#kubuntu-se 2011-10-10
<Flygisoft> Ös här
#kubuntu-se 2011-10-12
<Werner_Molder> hej
<Werner_Molder> allihopa
<Werner_Molder>  :) 
<dagon_> OHAI!
<dagon_> Philip5!
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> dagon_: har du återvänt från underjorden?
<dagon_> jajamän :D
<dagon_> jag jobbar typ alltid så har knappt tid med teh intarwebz
<Philip5> hårt liv du har fått med andra ord
<dagon_> jupp
<dagon_> jag har däremot gjort saker för att blidka dig
<dagon_> köpt mig ett gigabyte gtx560 och ska snart installera kubuntu 11.04
<Philip5> oj!
<Philip5> både nvidia och kubuntu
<Philip5> det är grejer det
<dagon_> jupp
<dagon_> trött på ati's dålga drivare
<Philip5> har jag tröttnat på för länge sedan och gett upp något annat än nvidia
<Philip5> btw, såg jag att det kommit nya drivisar från nvidia som jag inte packat än
<Philip5> borde göra det men väntar nog till imorgon
<dagon_> så lämpligt :)
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> har saknat dig :)
<dagon_> no gay intentions
<Philip5> hehe det samma
<Philip5> du har varit lite frånvarande på senare tid
<Philip5> har ju märkts
<Philip5> trodde du gått igenom något trist
<dagon_> nä fan
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> min bäste vän sa upp vänskapen av okänd anledning
<dagon_> men det skulle inte hålla mig borta från internet
<Philip5> nej 
<dagon_> nä, det är jobbet som tagit en del tid
<dagon_> man är ofta trött som ett as när man kommer hem
<dagon_> eller så repar jag med bandet
<dagon_> eller försöker träffa nån kompis
<Philip5> men jag tänkte logga ur strax. ska upp tidigt imorgon på ett möte så det blir ingen sovmorgon för min del
<dagon_> ah
<Philip5> upp kl 6 är inte min tid på dygnet
<dagon_> det är min varje dag :P
<Philip5> man är ju inte sig själv före lunch :)
<Philip5> usch
<dagon_> nä, det är sant
<Philip5> jag hatar mornar
<Philip5> jag är nattmänniska
<dagon_> jag är som en zombie varje dag jag kör till jobb
<dagon_> en zombie i 150km/h :P
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> värst är det när man får ett möte på förmiddagen eller morgonen och förväntas vara kreativ
<dagon_> usch och fy
<Philip5> har suttit i möte hela dagen idag och "varit kreativ" det gick som vanligt bäst efter lunch
<dagon_> blä
<dagon_> hatar möten
<dagon_> särskilt när någon förväntar något av en
<Philip5> jo det är liksom därför jag är där
<Philip5> för att bidra
<Philip5> det de betalar för
<dagon_> bläsch
<dagon_> vilken press
<Philip5> jag tror jag ska införa OB-tillägg på förmiddagar istället för kvällar
<dagon_> haha
<Philip5> måste vara någon som är morgonpigg som infört det där med OB-tider
<dagon_> ja, verkligen
<dagon_> fyfan
<dagon_> kom hem från jobb 21.30 en måndag
<dagon_> då var jag ju svinpigg när det började närma sig natt :P
<Philip5> lätt hänt
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> måste sett jävligt roligt ut dock
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag stänga ner. du får se till att hänga på irc lite mer sedan
<dagon_> sure will
<dagon_> har shellet igång nu igen
<Philip5> alla behöver ju en dagon_ på irc för att göra sin kväll :)
<Philip5> najs
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> ha det
<dagon_> same same
#kubuntu-se 2011-10-13
<Philip5> dagon_: kör du kubuntu nu då?
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-07
<Philip5> MaxJezy: sitter du och trycker i tysthet?!
<MaxJezy> Philip5, japp
<MaxJezy> deppar och sitter och näthatar lite i ensamhet här
<Philip5> deppar för vadå? förlorat en massa nätauktioner?
<Philip5> brb
<MaxJezy> jag deppar över mycket
<Philip5> låter inte så skoj
<MaxJezy> har du fått dina analoga prylar?
<Philip5> utom ett paket
<Philip5> blev ett missförstånd med betalning med det
<Philip5> får det imorgon eller på onsdag
<MaxJezy> aha.
<Philip5> la till en extra grej i min order i efterhand och det blev miss i kommunikationen med tyskarna. de höll hela ordern till jag hade betalat extraprylen och jag fattade för att jag skulle betala den när jag hämtade ut paketet
<MaxJezy> du får helt enkelt vänta och se om de blåst dig
<MaxJezy> tyskarna är lömska
<Philip5> hehe nä paketet är på väg. har kollid och det ligger i danmark nu
<Philip5> MaxJezy: är det sådana här löneförmåner du kräver när du söker jobb? http://www.sydsvenskan.se/sverige/tullare-odlade-cannabis-pa-kontoret/
<Philip5> lustiga var ju att de försökte få rätten att tro att de inte visste vad det var för blomma... så jobbar de på tullen och borde kanske ha koll på sånt...
<MaxJezy> ja, men de slipper straff jävla as.
<MaxJezy> man kanske ska köra med den förklaringen som de hade
<MaxJezy> https://it.sverigedemokraterna.se/donera/
<MaxJezy> sverigedemokraterna tipsar om att man kan donera pengar till debian linux
<MaxJezy> värsta opensource partiet
<Philip5> tydligen
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-08
<Flygisoft> Tjena Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<Flygisoft> Jorå det är fint det
<Flygisoft> själv då?
<Philip5> bara bra. fick ett paket av dhl idag
<Flygisoft> Jaså, något trevligt?
<Philip5> ska väl plocka med det lite
<Philip5> mörkrumsprylar
<Philip5> har du sett den här videon? rätt cool och kul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOxlSOr3_M
<Philip5> viserligen reklamgrej men ändå skoj
<Flygisoft> Haha så sjukt nice
<Philip5> jo rättså
<Flygisoft> Funderar på om man ska köpa android tv eller apple tv sen...
<Flygisoft> Just nu kör jag ju datorn till tvn och sen XBMC
<Flygisoft> Kan ju hellre köra XBMC på någon av dom enheterna
<Philip5> appletv känns lite som att man skulle vara illamående hela tiden ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> En jailbreakad appletv om det ska vara iaf
<Flygisoft> XBMC funkar dåligt på Android än dock, finns ingen hårdvara encoding
<Flygisoft> så 720 och mer hackar en del
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> nästa generation arm-processor ska ju ha mer sånt
<Flygisoft> Annars finns det ju BOXEE eller vad den heter
<Flygisoft> Som D-link har gjort
<Philip5> a12 och a15 som ska börja komma runt årsskiftet
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> kan bli riktigt intressant med strömsnålare enheter som klarar lite mer avancerade saker
<Philip5> tror de får lite mer avancerade grafikkretsar med mer opengl och sånt
<Flygisoft> Trevligt :D
<Flygisoft> Måste fixa någon lösning, orkar inte dra massa kablar från datorn till tvn nu när jag ska flytta
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-09
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inget nytt angående YN triggern?
<Philip5> inte vad jag vet. beräknas komma i mitten av december tror jag det är sagt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sugen på en? blir det ytterligare en blixt och en reciver då eller?
<Flygisoft> Har ju redan två recivers så blir väl en blixt med iaf :)
<Philip5> just ja
<Philip5> du är ju the gear-man :D
<Philip5> då du köper en nikon sb910-blixt för nästan 5000 kr för att det är så coolt
<Philip5> istället för en yn som du redan har som är nästan motsvarande
<Flygisoft> Pff
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Innan jag köper en sån blixt
<Philip5> innan vad?
<Flygisoft> Spenderar dom pengarna på en blixt, är väl inte värt för mig just nu menar jag :P
<Philip5> aha, nä
<Philip5> pojafijawf: har maxyponken fått ett så spännande nytt nick?!
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-10
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hur känns det att vara dig själv igen?
<MaxJezy> Philip5 joråsåatt
<MaxJezy> pojafijawf är bara det mIRC väljer när MaxJezy är upptaget
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> tror det är ditt alterego
<MaxJezy> tror dock killen är en hejjare på lego
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<MaxJezy> fick du dina prylar som tyskjävlarna inte ville skicka först?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> fick jag i tisdags
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad tror du om denna kanske? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310706747609?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
<Philip5> ingen aning faktiskt. jag är dåligt påläst om androidtv-grejer
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Riktig jungel med alla dessa enheter också
<Philip5> det kan jag tänka mig
<Flygisoft> djungel*
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-11
<MaxJezy> Philip5 har du sett att d610 är ute?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> inte sett i någon butik än 
<Philip5> men den är inget för mig
<MaxJezy> jag har sett den i butik
<MaxJezy> dustin.se
<Philip5> jaja men inte i fysisk butik 
<Philip5> jag ska till mediamarkt idag och de kanske har fått in någon med lite tur
<Philip5> fast den är ju precis som d600 i handen så det är ju inte så spännande att känna på
<MaxJezy> ta me dig din kamera och filma den om den finns
<Philip5> hade inte d610 haft det fokussystem på det sätt det har så skulle den ju vara intressant
<Philip5> du kan filma en d600 så ser du hur den ser ut ;)
<MaxJezy> nah, de skiljer ju  en siffra på huset
<Philip5> hehe jo
<MaxJezy> du kan ju ta med och filma själva momentet när du ser kameran
<MaxJezy> och mediamarkt brukar vara snabba med att ha personal som frågar "vill du ha hjälp"
<Philip5> när jag gråter över något som kunde blivit bra
<MaxJezy> då frågar du givetvis allt om den nya d610
<Philip5> kanske får att köpa billiga d600 nu för ingen vill väl ha dem när d610 kommit
<Philip5> och på 2a-handsmarknaden så kommer nog inte folk vilja betala för d600 när man kommer se den som en defekt d610
<MaxJezy> hur stor marginal är det på kameran som butiken tar?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<MaxJezy> går det pruta? jag har ju prutat på mediamarkt med lyckat resultat.
<MaxJezy> men en tjej som jag träffa ville ha nypris nästan för en wacom som stått i butik i år
<Philip5> jag har bara kunnat pruta på mediamarkt med deras prisgaranti men inte annars
<MaxJezy> jag prutade på damsugaren ja köpte nyss
<MaxJezy> för den inte fanns kvar i röd fick ja en annan modell mycket billigare
<MaxJezy> som var med hepa 12 filter och mycket bättre 
<MaxJezy> värstingmodellen av budgetmodellen typ
<Philip5> du hotade väl med att du kommer annars tillbaka med dina polare från hells angels så kan ni prata mer om priset
<MaxJezy> haha, nääe
<MaxJezy> killen var så medgörlig så
<MaxJezy> bara gav han lite sexiga blickar
<Philip5> han kanske var gay och du flirtade upp han
<MaxJezy> aa, tror faktiskt de var så
<MaxJezy> hoppas jag inte behöver brinna i helvetet för det
<MaxJezy> nikon sköter ju inte detta snyggt alls
<MaxJezy> "Enligt Nikon själva ersätter D610 helt föregångaren D600 som nu slutar produceras. Nikon förklarar också att uppdateringen av D600 delvis beror på en efterfrågan om ett tyst läge för seriebildstagning."
<Philip5> jo för du lovade väl honom att snacka mer om priset på en dejt sedan som du aldrig dök upp på
<MaxJezy> han kanske var mer intresserad av min bror som var med
<Philip5> eller er båda
<MaxJezy> d600 var ju väldigt kortlivad 
<MaxJezy> nu får alla nikonägare av d600 stå i samvrån tills de köpt en kamera som faktiskt kan ta bilder i serie med lite tystare läge
<MaxJezy> nej, jag lägger ner dslr när min dör
<MaxJezy> skaffar nog en sony istället :)
<Philip5> d600 var ju kortlivad för att det var designfel på den
<MaxJezy> ja men nikon vägrar ju erkänna det verkar det som
<MaxJezy> de vill inte prata högt om det iaf.
<Philip5> nä de ser ju d610 som en förbättring istället för en fix
<MaxJezy> jag trodde bättre om nikon
<MaxJezy> nu kan man inte vara stolt över att jobba för nikon
<MaxJezy> hade jag varit anställd där så hade jag sagt upp mig
<Philip5> samtidigt så hade ju d7000 lite av det problemet också med slutaren men där kunde de ju fixa till det i produktionen
<Philip5> många som köpte tidiga d7000 hade ju problem att de fick olja på sensorn
<MaxJezy> fast de var väl inte så många som köpte d7000 så snabbt?
<MaxJezy> d90 var väl fortfarande king of the queens back then?
<Philip5> med d600 tror jag iof det är även något mekaniskt
<Philip5> jo många köpte d7000 och det var många som hade problem med olja på sensorn men då lämnade man ju in den på service så fixade nikon det på garantin
<MaxJezy> aha.
<MaxJezy> varför kör de inte tester innan de lanserar?
<Philip5> tror nikon använde en olja som var för tunn och för mycket på slutaren i fabriken så den kunde skvätta
<Philip5> så ändrade de olja och mindre mängd
<Philip5> hände väl inte på alla men på tillräckligt många efter en tid
<MaxJezy> ah
<MaxJezy> bättre köpa en nex 
<MaxJezy> väntar på nex 9 jag
<Philip5> jag ska nog skaffa en contax 645 till våren :)
<Philip5> de kostar väl nämare 20 000 kr begagnade med en glugg
<Philip5> tillverkas inte längre :(
<MaxJezy> såg en på tradera för ett par dagar sedan är jag helt säker på 
<MaxJezy> men nu hittar jag inte den
<Philip5> de brukar gå åt fort
<MaxJezy> fredag, då vankas det sex.
<Philip5> MaxJezy: de verkade inte ha fått in någon d610 än på mediamarkt. orkade inte fråga med såg ingen framme
<MaxJezy> åkt du dit bara för att se på den?
<MaxJezy> eller köpte du någonting annat?
<Philip5> nä jag var där för annat
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska du inte slå till? http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=206942
<MaxJezy> ska inte du?
<MaxJezy> du vill ju ha 1.2 säger du
<MaxJezy> om inte du slår till så kan jag eventuellt göra det, men bara om du verkligen inte vill.
<Philip5> hehe, jo jag vill ha en sådan till en fx-kamera
<Philip5> men inte förr
<Philip5> kanske köper en analog 35mm nikon och då passar ju den där bra
<MaxJezy> så här i efterhand när jag utvärderat mina nya gluggar så ångrar jag inte för fem öre att jag sålde min 50 mm nikon
<MaxJezy> den var en mcdonaldsleksak i jämnförelse med min nya 50 mm
<MaxJezy> enda fördelen med nikon gluggen var vikten, lite lättare.
<MaxJezy> om jag haft en semipro kamera kanske nikon hade varit smidigt med AF
<MaxJezy> men jag har inte en fet jävla dyr kamera med fet AF inbyggt. så därför var den crap i jämnförelse
<MaxJezy> nu kan ja lätt ställa bländare i liveview, direkt på objektiv, ställa fokus med mer exakthet.
<MaxJezy> mina nya funkar ju dock bara i M läget, men det är endå där proffsen är!
<MaxJezy> den enda fördelen med nya nikon objektiv som jag ser det är AF
<MaxJezy> annars är de bara hämmande
<Philip5> men så köpte du väl 50/1.8d också?
<Philip5> fast du skulle ju ha bländarring så då ville du ju inte ha den bättre g-modellen
<Philip5> enda glugg jag egentligen inte är riktigt nöjd med är 35/1.8g för jag tycker den ofta visar lite för mycket CA och purple fringing
<Philip5> jag skulle vilja gilla den mer än jag gör
<Philip5> om jag bara lallar runt så brukar jag ha min tamron 17-50/2.8 på den men ska jag göra något särskilt så plockar jag med annat efter behov
<Philip5> gillar min nikon 80-200/2.8 med vridzoom. den känns som min mest prisvärda glugg
<Philip5> utan fokusmotor i kameran är den lite jobbig
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-06
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nu öppnar jag paket :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var det något trevligt i paketet då? :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: , hehe ja... det var ju vad jag hade beställt så det var ju ingen överraskning direkt
<Flygisoft> Jobbigt om det hade varit något annat :P
<Philip5> hehe jo
<Flygisoft> Hoppas jag får mitt bakgrundstativ nu snart
<Flygisoft> Slipper man göra alla tattarlösningar och allt som faller ihop kanske :P
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-07
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du få ny bandbreddskvot då så du kan skaffa CoH? :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det nollas ju den 1:a varje månad
<Flygisoft> Så blir nog kanske att skaffa denna månad då :)
<Philip5> wooohooo
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-08
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått ditt paket än då?
<Philip5> paraply och något mer?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jajemen, fick bakgrundsstativet igår med svart och vit bakgrund
<Flygisoft> Så två 43" (120cm?) vitt paraply, hade bara ett 80cm innan tror jag det är
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> snålade du med 120 ;)
<Philip5> jag har 2 på 80 och en på 180 :)
<Philip5> har du testat bakgrundsgrejset? verkar den stabil?
<Philip5> var det breda fötter?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag sitter lite otåligt och väntar på den här livesändningen :O  http://www.htc.com/se/go/launch/
<Philip5> nyheter från htc ska presenteras ikväll. lite skit jag inte är så intresserad av men hoppas mpå en m8 eye
<Philip5> de verkar ha någon ny kamera på gång som ska konkurera med gopro vad jag förstår
<Philip5> men har en annan desgin
<Philip5> design
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jo jag snålade med 120cm bara :P
<Flygisoft> Får se om det blir något större sedan
<Philip5> måste ner på stan och göra lite ärenden en vända.... bbl
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men vilken av bakgrunderna kommer passa bäst när du ska fota alla nakna brudar då??? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och vad skulle din polare säga om den där bakgrunden. han som säger att man bara måste köpa dyra märkesprylar?
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Ja svart är trevligt
<Flygisoft> Haha "polare" :P
<Flygisoft> Angående hur stabilt det verkar så, ja det duger väl skulle nog inte hänga några tunga grejer där
<Flygisoft> Men så längde det bara är bakgrunder så tror jag inte att det tippar, gjorde inte det när jag testade idag iaf :P
<Philip5> risken är väl mest när eller om någon trampar baktill där bakgrunden sluttar upp
<Philip5> eller river till i den
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Testade lite men sonen och han gillar ju att dra i allt men det gick bra faktiskt
<Flygisoft> med*
<Philip5> skönt
<Flygisoft> Får testa med lackboarden någon dag, väger ju lite så kan bli jobbigare där
<Philip5> du har mycket att stå i
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du köpt senaste numret av tidnignen Fotosidan då? det är ju porträttspecial om än inte nakenbrudfoto... ;)  http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/fotosidan-magasin-6-2014.htm
<Flygisoft> Jaså där ser man, det har jag ju inte :P
<Philip5> jag köpte den nu när jag var på stan
<Flygisoft> Kanske man ska köpa den imorgon då
<Philip5> tycker även tidningen brukar vara bra. lite mer fokus på bilden än bara kameran än många andra tidningar
<Flygisoft> Har funderat på om skulle prenumerera på den men jag vet inte
<Flygisoft> om man*
<Philip5> jag tycker det är viss charm att gå in i tidnignsaffären och köpa hem och sätta sig med den än att bara få den i lådan
<Flygisoft> Är väl bara lat jag :D
<Philip5> eller så gillar man att få den i lådan :)
<Flygisoft> Vad kostar den i butik?
<Philip5> 79 balubas
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Undra om man skulle ta och installera om datorn någon dag, rensa skiten, Lightroom känns bra segt
<Flygisoft> dock bättre än vad det var innan jag uppdaterade och installerade om det
<Flygisoft> Lightroom vill säga
<Philip5> såg att det blev ganska mycket billigare att prenumerera och man får dessutom betalmedlemslogin på deras sajt
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Regnar det hos dig med?
<Philip5> har gjort men nu är det mest halvmulet. månen tittar fram mellan molnen ibland och ikväll är det fullmåne
<Philip5> det var ingen htc m8 eye med på releasen utan bara en htc desire eye :(
<Philip5> sedan var det mer om eye-konceptet och appen zoe som de lanserar nu för android 4.4 enheter och senare även för iphone
<Philip5> och om re camera 
<Flygisoft> Blir inget köp då?
<Philip5> de visade ju inte kameran jag vill ha som det bara är ryckten om än
<Philip5> antagligen ligger lanseringen av den längre fram i tiden då :(
<Philip5> nu ska jag spela lite CoH och det utan dig för du tar dig ju aldrig i kragen och slår till så jag kan spöa skiten ur dig i det spelet :P
<MaxJezy> tjena
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, ska ta och fixa spelet någon dag :)
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/iPhone-6-Prototype-Software-16gb-AS-IS/261617737218?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140602152332%26meid%3D3058542457384218a81fe85ba09f1b2b%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D20140602152332%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D171483815097
<Flygisoft> Vad är det för folk som bidar på det där?
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du kanske ;)
<Philip5> tror inte du törs fixa spelet av rädsla att bli förnedrad
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det är väl lite så :(
<Philip5> visste jag väl din fegis ;P
<Flygisoft> 24,97€ går det på
<Flygisoft> Inte så farligt antar jag, så länge det är något att spel :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad gillade du inte med 2:an då?
<MaxJezy> vad för spel pratar ni om?
<Flygisoft> Company of Heroes
<MaxJezy> aha
<MaxJezy> detta verkar fett https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/659943965/human-resources-an-apocalyptic-rts-game?ref=email
<Flygisoft> Finns mycket roligt på kickstarter
<MaxJezy> japp
<Flygisoft> Haha, såg ganska coolt ut faktiskt
<MaxJezy> jag är lite skitnödig över att köpa spel på steam
<MaxJezy> de spel jag laddat ner gratis demo av har bara 50% funkat att spela
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gillar inte spelkänslan i 2an som 1an lever på
<MaxJezy> de andra startar inte ens
<Philip5> jag spelar CoH från steam i wine på linux :)
<MaxJezy> skumt det där
<MaxJezy> trodde alla spel skulle funka i windows men det är väldigt få som fungerar
<MaxJezy> kanske har fel grafikkort
<Philip5> inte så många spel idag som jag lockas att spela
<Philip5> däremot de jag spelar brukar det bli lite mycket ac
<Philip5> av
<MaxJezy> gta 5 kommer till pc i januari så då jävlar ska jag lira!
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-09
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Använder du ljusmätare?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det nu i helgen du ska skaffa CoH från steam? ;)
<Philip5> kör man med manuella blixtar så är ljusmätare smidigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det kanske blir så ja :)
<Philip5> och även om man kör med äldre kameror utan mätare :)
<Philip5> skulle även vilja ha en lite mindre mätare
<Flygisoft> Grejen jag inte riktigt gillar med TTL, men kan ju vara jag som använder det helt fel
<Flygisoft> Saken är om jag fotar med vit bakgrund och ställer exponeringen på blixten så det ser bra ut, så ändrar jag kompositionen, så det blir mindre av den vita bakgrunden som syns så överexponerar ju blixten, så är ju ett ständigt ändrande
<Philip5> ttl är ju aldrig exakt utan kan variera sig från bild till bild också
<Flygisoft> Mjo, därför jag förstår att köra manuellt är en fördel där
<Philip5> ja man måste ju själv ha kolla på vitt och svart när man fotar med ttl för kameran vill ju alltid föra det dominerande eller mätpunkten till 18% grå
<Philip5> oavsett om det är svart eller vitt
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> en mätare mäter ju infallande ljus och inte det som reflekteras. det är ju problemet med ttl att kameran egentligen inte vet vilken ljushet som objektet har
<Flygisoft> Blir nog att testa lite manuellt, för jag vill inte konstakt behöva tänka på att kompensera hit och dit
<Philip5> ska man köra mauellt utan extern mätare så bör man kanske lära sig histogram ordentligt
<Philip5> aldrig fel att kunna ändå
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Philip5> har man flera blixtar så blir det ju mer pill utan mätare om man vill ha bra koll på ration
<Flygisoft> Har läst en del om det senaste veckan men finns ju mer att lära helt klart
<Flygisoft> Jo kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> om ration eller histogram=
<Philip5> ?
<Flygisoft> histogram
<Philip5> jo det är ju bra att kunna om man använder lightroom och så också
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> men det är ju lite samma grej där med histogrammet att man måste veta hur scenen ser ut så den motsvarar vad man vill se i histogrammet
<Flygisoft> Jo precis, ändrar ju sig en hel del
<Philip5> histogrammet vet ju inte heller om något verkligen är vitt eller svart utan visar ju hur kameran har fångat scenen
<Philip5> på lite sikt ska jag nog sälja min ljusmätare och skaffa två. en störra som kan spotmäta också och sedan en mindre som är mer lämpad för fickan och ute i fält
<Flygisoft> Vad har du för något nu då?
<Philip5> jag har en sådan här som är en modell som gått ut och ersatts med en digital display  http://www.amazon.com/Sekonic-L-358-Flash-Master-Light/dp/B00007E89K
<Flygisoft> Man behöver ju inte vara orolig att denna hobby kostar iaf :D
<Philip5> gillar inte den digitala för jag tycker det är meckigare att klicka på en touchskärm än att rulla på ett fyskisk kontrollhjul
<Flygisoft> inte kostar*
<Philip5> nä precis
<Flygisoft> Jo det kan jag ju hålla med om
<Philip5> men ljusmätare är mycket dyrare i sverige än i U.K av någon anledning
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Philip5> tror jag köpte min för 1700 kr från U.K och den kostar nog nästan 3000 kr här hemma
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> Stört
<Philip5> jopp
<Philip5> jag vill ha en sådan här :D   http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/9255384/sekonic-ljusmaetare-dualmaster-l-758-cine
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Den där har jag sett en del använda
<Philip5> ja och den kostar 3800 kr i UK
<Philip5> nästan halva priset
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> otroligt att det kan skilja så mycket
<Philip5> fattar inte varför det ska vara sådan skillnad
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Tycker det brukar i regel vara ganska lika priser på grejer mellan sverige och UK
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> och tyskland
<Philip5> en del grejer som är dyrt i UK kan vara billigt i tyskland och tvärt om men de kostar inte sällan olika och sverige är nästan alltid dyrast
<Philip5> mellan tyskland och UK verkar det bero på märken
<Flygisoft> Lustigt
<Flygisoft> Undra om Sverige måste köpa in dom dyrare av någon konstig anledning?
<Flygisoft> eller om bara priserna på markaden i Sverige ser ut så
<Philip5> bra fråga
<Philip5> kanske köper från olika importörer
<Philip5> så sätter de olika priser
<Philip5> fast jag vet inte vad standardpriset är på dem i UK men de priser jag kollar på är sådana där kamerabutiker i UK som även har webbshopp på ebay
<Philip5> de kanske importerar själva eller nått
<Flygisoft> Mjo kanske är så
<Flygisoft> Triggar du manuellt när du mäter eller går det koppla sync kabel och trigga så?
<Philip5> det går att synka med mätaren men mätaren känner annars av när det kommer en blixt och mäter då
<Philip5> om man ställer den i sådant läge
<Philip5> min kan också mäta hur står av totala ljuset som är blixt och hur mycket som är allmänt ljus
<Philip5> ska jag använda den att trigga så måste jag koppla ihop mätaren med trådlösa triggern med en kabel vilket är lite meckigt.
<Flygisoft> Känns smidigare att bara trigga manuellt då kanske :P
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> man kan sätta i en trådlösmodul i min också men det finns bara till profoto och pocketwizards
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Fanns ju någon billigare modell, L-308S men den hade inte så man kunde skjuta in/ut huvudet, är det användbart om den ändå mäter allmäna ljuset?
<Philip5> jag tror en 308 räcker gott den saknar just den där trådlösa grejen som jag ändå inte använder eller har
<Philip5> så är det någon mer funktion som den också saknar men är istället mindre och smidigare att ha med
<Flygisoft> Helt okej pris på den också
<Philip5> Flygisoft: spelade en omgång CoH
<Flygisoft> Ojdå :P
<Philip5> man blir bara lite trött på folk som tror de är skitbra och ska ge en massa order om van man ska göra
<Philip5> en del är riktigt otrevliga och ska hålla på att skälla ut både motspelare och medspelare när de borde ha koll på vad de själva ska göra
<Philip5> men de flesta är bara roliga att spela med eller mot
<Flygisoft> Illa, men så är det i alla spel tycker jag nästan
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är inte ovanligt att en del börjar med att fråga "noob?" som start om man ska spela en omgång ihop
<Flygisoft> Spelade LoL (Leauge of Legends) ett tag, var ju helt sjukt vad folk det finns dom gnäller där
<Philip5> vem säger att man är noob om man inte är riktigt helt grön och vad jämförs man med??
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> sedan är det inte sällan sådana som börjar så är asfega själva och verkar vilja att man ska gå före och offra sina trupper för att de ska kunna ligga lite bakom och glida in när det värsta är gjort
<Philip5> sådana typer blir man lite trött på och då hoppar jag ibland ur bara för att jag tar hellre en rankingförlust än att kanske förlorar ändå och bara får en dryg medspelare
<Philip5> jo det är nog så delar av spelvärlden är
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> men det blir ju skillnad när du börjar spela CoH ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jodu
<Flygisoft> Ser om det kanske blir köp imorgon eller lördag då
<Flygisoft> Varför får jag inte uppdatera min telefon, dom pushar ju ut random :(
<Flygisoft> Fick upp igår att jag kunde uppdatera men tänkte ta det idag istället, så startade jag om telefonen, då får jag inte tanka den :(
<Philip5> du ska straffas för du inte har CoH än antar jag
<Philip5> ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Tydligen kan man fota i RAW med nya uppdateringen
<Flygisoft> Undrar dock vad man kan redigera filerna i för något
<Philip5> ja det kan man undra
<Philip5> borde kolla på sista avsnittet av the strain
<Philip5> och senaste SoA
<Flygisoft> Ligger efter med Strain jag, tjejen vägrade se det efter första avsnittet så får nog se det där själv :P
<Philip5> tyckte hon det var dåligt eller läbbigt?
<Flygisoft> Tyckte det var läskigt
<Philip5> jag tycker den är så där. trodde den skulle vara bättre
<Flygisoft> Tydligen så är det .dng filer så är väl inte fullt ut RAW men går ju öppna i Lightroom då
<Philip5> jo dng är ju en öppen standard för raw
<Philip5> visserligen ett påhitt av adobe
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Bara 1 invite kvar nu att dela ut för OnePlus One
<Flygisoft> Fick 3st först men jag delade ut dom ganska fort, tog väl 1 vecka fick jag 3st till att dela ut :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu är det ju fredag kväll och du har inte skaffat CoH än.... du ligger efter... ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: slutar säkert med att MaxJezy skaffar det före dig ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänkte nog skaffa det ikväll faktiskt :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur var det, behövde jag alla expantioner också eller?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det är värt att köpa det samlade erbjudandet med allt i ett
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kan annars inte spela britt och du har inte heller möjlighet att spela med alla olika fordon eller själv spela med extra kartor
<Philip5> sedan innehåller de fler kampanjer om man vill spela själv
<Philip5> Flygisoft: Company of Heroes Complete Pack heter väl den fullständiga
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> jag har ju alla på dvd :D
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> https://www.komplett.se/company-of-heroes-complete-pack/783349?cks=ASS&assoc=9AC137BE-9688-494E-BA13-74A15260DF1C
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> billigare där
<Flygisoft> än hos steam direkt
<Philip5> ja. skumt
<Philip5> köp billigaste om du kan få det direkt :)
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Philip5> köpte mina 3 för 99 kr st
<Flygisoft> http://www.playgames.dk/company-heroes-complete-edition-p-1008.html?utm_campaign=pricerunner_se&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=pricerunner
<Flygisoft> 171kr
<Flygisoft> Frågan är ju om man får nyckeln direkt eller om dom måste hantera ordern
<Philip5> ingen aning
<Philip5> har du någon rabatt eller?
<Flygisoft> Nej det har jag inte
<Philip5> varför blev det 171 kr? utan moms?
<Flygisoft> Nej det är moms, köper från den där playgames.dk, billigare där
<Philip5> uj, ännu billigare
<Philip5> Flygisoft: med alla din andra spelerfarenhet så blir du väl level 20 rätt fort i CoH också ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha, vi ser väl :P
<Flygisoft> 176 blev det, med någon avgift
<Flygisoft> Haha vilket skämt
<MaxJezy> höhö, försöker få mig att börja lira rasist spel, nejtack :)
<Flygisoft> Tydligen behövde jag något nemid (danskar har det) för att få nyckeln direkt
<Flygisoft> Så nu måste jag vänta tills dom hanterar ordern, blir väl måndag det
<Philip5> MaxJezy: rasistspel?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: buuu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så går det när man ska vara snål ;)
<MaxJezy> ja, man kan ju tänka sig att de där rollfigurerna man spelar eventuellt kan ha samröre med nazisterna 
<MaxJezy> jag lirar mest spel som är sci fi eller gangster
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hehe, jo man kan ju spela 2 olika tyska trupptyper eller amerikan eller britt
<MaxJezy> ah, alla lag är alltså lite nazi
<Flygisoft> Fast verkar som dom accepterar till 23:00, så upp mot 60 min väntetid bara
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad tror du att du kommer fastna för att spela för falang då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: på senare tid så har jag fastnat för att spela britt. kanske svåraste falangen men roligast
<Flygisoft> Bra fråga faktiskt
<Philip5> det roligaste med spelet är att det är ganska välbalanserat och är lite som sten, sax, påste
<Philip5> om något är bra så finns det något annat som klår den och en tredje som klår den som klådde den andre
<Flygisoft> Ah det är nice
<Philip5> bland toppspelarna så är det nog så att de som spelar wehrmacht vinner oftare för den har nog enklare att komma till de trupper som kan vända när man hamnar i knipa
<Philip5> men själv tycker jag det är en ganska tråkig falang
<Flygisoft> Tror jag fick nyckeln nu
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> det finns en tutorial i spelet som du kan köra först som går igenom hur det går till medan du spelar 
<Philip5> sedan finns det chattrooms i spelet där man kan skapa egna kanaler och spela lite som här på irc
<Philip5> och man kan skriva till varandra medan man spelar
<Flygisoft> Som Generals då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: MÃ¥ste alla installeras eller?
<Flygisoft> Var inget, såg att det var alla i ett
<Flygisoft> 58min
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> undrar om den installerar senaste versionen direkt för dig eller om du måste patcha den sedan till senaste
<Philip5> du=steam
<Flygisoft> Bör nog vara senaste direkt
<Flygisoft> 7.5Gb ändå
<Philip5> jo det är ju en del men du har väl fett bredband ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Tankar i 3Mb/s ändå
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Kollade tele2 nu, 60Gb/mån mobilt bredband 699kr/mån
<Flygisoft> endast simkort
<Flygisoft> Betalar 299kr/mån för 60Gb/mån via universal telecom (dotterbolag till AllTele) och har trafik via telenor
<Philip5> jag har ingen koll på vad mobilt bredband kostar
<Flygisoft> Det roliga är att om jag skulle köpa direkt från telenor skulle jag få betala 399kr/mån för 12Gb :P
<Flygisoft> Lustigt hur det där fungerar
<MaxJezy> telenor är endå bäst
<MaxJezy> om det inte hänt något sen senast jag hade 3g 
<Philip5> ja det handlar ju bara om paketering och inte om reella kostnader som de täcker upp
<MaxJezy> tror ni det kan ha med att jag kör 64 bitars windows att steam funkar så dåligt?
<Flygisoft> Nej
<MaxJezy> fler spel borde ju funka tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Jag kör 64 bitars och har inga problem
<Flygisoft> Vad är det som inte fungerar då?
<MaxJezy> jag har installerat typ 10 demospel
<MaxJezy> kanske 4 har funkat
<MaxJezy> spelet startar och stängs ner lika snabbt
<MaxJezy> allt på typ 1 sekund
<Flygisoft> Har du kollat dina drivrutiner för grafikkortet?
<MaxJezy> jag kör typ senaste och det är rätt drivisar
<Flygisoft> Mysko
<Flygisoft> Om det fattas något annat brukar steam varna om det och installera det åt dig
<MaxJezy> alla spel funkar för dig?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Hade grafikproblem med DayZ men uppdaterade drivarna så funkade det efter
<MaxJezy> kör du amd eller geforce?
<Flygisoft> OS: Windows 8.1  –  CPU: AMD FX-8120 Eight-Core Processor (at 3100 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 3859/16285 MB (23%)  –  Graphics: nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (1920x1080x32bit 60Hz)
<MaxJezy> kanske måste byta till windows 8.1 då
<MaxJezy> jag kör 8 enterprise evalution
<MaxJezy> dessa spel testa jag nu, inget startar.
<MaxJezy> Professional Farmer 2014
<MaxJezy> MXGP - the official motocross videogame
<MaxJezy> Real world racing demo
<MaxJezy> konstigt att Farmer simulatorn inte startar men däremot startar Euro Truck Simulator
<Flygisoft> Tycker dock inte det ska spela någon roll om du har 8.1 eller inte, men vem vet
<MaxJezy> tycker nästan alla pc spel jag köpt eller laddat ner strulat
<Flygisoft> Segt :/
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> var skitpepp på att lira nu när jag renoverat datorn så den går bra
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad heter du på steam?
<Philip5> samma som här
<Philip5> iaf i CoH
<Philip5> däremot så funkar just steamchatt och sånt inte så bra med wine
<Philip5> kan inte växla ut till steam för då är shortkey grejer i kde istället
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: installerat och klart?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, kör tutorial nu
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> snart är du proffs :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Lär få dyng spö av dig
<Flygisoft> Länge sedan jag spelade strategi
<Philip5> det är ju realtid så man kan bli lite stressad ibland :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jo, spelade en del Command & Conquer: Generals förut, men var bra länge sedan nu :P
<Philip5> fast det här är bättre ;)
<Philip5> får man bara koll på grunderna så
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du koll på allt nu?
<Philip5> :)
<Flygisoft> Jahaja
<Flygisoft> nätet jävlas nu tror jag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: bara irc eller hela din uppkoppling?
<Flygisoft> Ne det var en server som tappade nätet, problem i hallen antar jag
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Trodde jag blev ddoad först, men all trafik försvann i graferna så var ju inte det
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jag ska nog spela lite CoH nu :D
<Flygisoft> Nice nice :)
<Philip5> säg till när du är redo för en 1on1
<Flygisoft> Kört alla tutorials klart
<Flygisoft> Så vi kan köra om du vill
<Philip5> ok, då går jag in och sätter upp ett spel som heter flygisoft med lösen flygis. kolla efter den bladn tillgängliga spel i multerplayer
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Acceptera min friends req också
<Flygisoft> Nu kraschade det
<Flygisoft> aja, hade ju förlorat ändå
<Philip5> hehe, tror du? :)
<Philip5> du var närmare att vinna än första gången :)
<Flygisoft> Haha mjo
<Flygisoft> Ne ska nog sova nu, får köra mer imorgon
<Philip5> borde jag också göra
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-11
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du tränat CoH hela dagen nu eller?? :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha, ne men spelat lite faktiskt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommit på några bra grejer?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nja, bara kört campaign
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kampanj är ju allmänt bra för att få lite känsla för spelet men det är inte strategiskt på samma satt
<Philip5> sätt
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men snart är du level 20 med alla fraktionerna ;)
<Flygisoft> Vi ser väl
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> tror du ligger i hårdträning
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska vi spela lite?
<Philip5> om jag får göra lite tea först
<Flygisoft> Gör så, tänkte fixa något fika innan med
<Philip5> om 5 min då
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> kl 22 tänkte jag se supernatural på tv så men vi borde hinna någon omgång
<Philip5> ok, jag startar upp ett spel med namn och lösen som igår
<Philip5> fastnade du i köket?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja lite
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> loggade ut till du är klar
<Flygisoft> Kanske försent nu
<Philip5> nej vi hinner väl en omgång om du kan nu
<Flygisoft> Sure
<Philip5> då drar jag igång ett spel igen
<Flygisoft> Gör så
<Philip5> hmm, CoH kraschade två gånger nu
<Philip5> startar om wine
<Philip5> men va fan
<Flygisoft> Jo ser att du har problem
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Ska du se på tv nu eller?
<Philip5> nu ska jag bara kolla på supernatural på 8an 
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Flygisoft> Kör lite mot datorn då
<Philip5> 11an
<Philip5> jo.  om 50 min kan du få stryk igen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dominerar du i spelet nu?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nja
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått någon rankad level i CoH än då eller är du fortfarande bara ?? i alla fraktioner? :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har inte spelat något idag
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> slappis
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> ikväll är det ju fotboll också
<Philip5> mycket att hinna med
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Sitter och testar Lightroom med två skärmar just nu
<Flygisoft> ganska trevligt faktiskt
<Philip5> ja ibland saknar jag två skärmar
<Philip5> compare-funktionen funkar ju nästan bäst för två skärmar
<Flygisoft> Har inte två skärmar i vanliga fall men lite kul att testa, ser om det är något att skaffa
<Flygisoft> Jo håller med, blir bra litet annars
<Flygisoft> Och riktigt nice när man väl håller på och redigerar inzoomat, en skärm med hela bilden hela tiden
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> jag är lite less på vädret. verkar som alla fina höstdagar kommer regna bort till alla löv har fallit till marken
<Philip5> dåligt med foto
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Håller med, har tänkt fota lite höstbilder men är ju bara dåligt väder
<Flygisoft> verkar som det ska bli något bättre på onsdag så eventuellt kanske det blir något då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Funderar på att beställa Tamrons 17-50mm som du har faktiskt
<Philip5> ja den är prisvärd
<Philip5> den har inte fantastisk byggkvallitet men den är skarp
<Philip5> om du hittar en begagnad så tror jag man nästan får dem gratis
<Philip5> inte riktigt men kanske dryga 1000-lappen
<Flygisoft> Jo har kollat runt lite och sett några för runt 2000kr dock
<Philip5> de är nog svårsålda separat för folk ser dem som gammalt junk
<Philip5> aha, men kanske prutmån
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Dom flest för Canon dock :P
<Flygisoft> 2990kr på cdon annars
<Philip5> när jag väl säljer min d7000 för en fullformatare så säljer jag den nog med den gluggen och min nikon 35/1.8 g separat
<Philip5> nog lättare att sälja 35an än tamronen
<Flygisoft> Ah jo
<Flygisoft> Har följt lite budgivningar på ebay också, ingen har gått för under1700kr iaf
<Philip5> så pass
<Flygisoft> mjo
<Philip5> jo den är bra men lite omodern motor
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det :P
<Philip5> och den är lite plastig men inte så det känns som den ska gå sönder men man vill inte tappa den i backen
<Flygisoft> Men vad jag vet så finns det ingen annan som är så pass prisvärd
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Skulle nog inte vilja tappa mit 70-300 heller för den delen
<Flygisoft> mitt
<Philip5> den är nog i byggkvallitet mer lik din gamla 70-300 men optisk bra
<Flygisoft> Jo skulle kunna tänka mig det
<Philip5> och den är inget för någon som gillar manuell fokus
<Philip5> fokusringen är rätt smal
<Philip5> zoomringen är bred och skön
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är nice
<Flygisoft> fokusringen är väl låst också va?
<Philip5> nej
<Flygisoft> Jaså, så man kan röra den i automatiskt fokus läge?
<Philip5> enda låset som är att du kan låsa den i 17mm läge så den inte ska krypa ut om du har den hänger och dinglar eller vid frakt. aldrig ett problem så jag har den aldrig låst
<Philip5> om du vill in och sabba i autofokusen så kan du nog motarbeta motorn med att vrida i fokusringen
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> eller vänta
<Philip5> den kanske inte hugger i om man har den i AF
<Philip5> stämmer nog
<Philip5> när nog bara när den är i manuellt läge som man kan fokusera manuellt
<Flygisoft> Något jag saknar lite på mitt 70-300 är att inte kunna låsa den på 70mm
<Philip5> jo 70-300 kryper ju mer för den är större och tyngre
<Flygisoft> Mjo har för mig att jag läst det
<Philip5> så... hämtade den nu så jag kan kolla :)
<Philip5> nej du kan vrida den för hand i AF-läge men då motarbetar du motorn
<Philip5> den är rätt tung i fokus då för du vrider även motorelementen
<Philip5> i M-läge så fokuserar den lätt utan motorelementen
<Philip5> den har också väldigt kort fokusvrid
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> extremt kort skulle jag säga
<Flygisoft> Kanske inte så bra att röra den då i af
<Philip5> kanske 10-15 grader för fullt utslag på fokus
<Philip5> made in japan :)
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> 67mm filter
<Flygisoft> Ja då måste man ju köpa nya filter med
<Philip5> kör du inte med större filter och stepring för att få ner dem?
<Philip5> jag har 77 och 67mm filter och stepringar nedåt
<Philip5> har några kassa 52mm också som jag kör med min holga
<Flygisoft> Tror mitt nd och polariseringsfilter är på 62mm så skiter sig där
<Philip5> aha, vad köpte du dem till för att passa?
<Flygisoft> Annars på mina ND för Cokin så är det ju bara köpa ring där
<Philip5> aha, du har conkin du.
<Philip5> har tänkt skaffa det men inte blivit av
<Flygisoft> Mjo köpa mitt polariseringsfilter och nd step (vad det nu heter) för att passa mitt 70-300 och sen köra stepring på de andra objektiven
<Flygisoft> köpte*
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Cokin Z ser ju nice ut annars, snabbfäste på hållaren ju, kör Cokin P och har inte sett någon sån där
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> man kan väl köra med filter från formatt-hitech i den hållaren också
<Philip5> de är dyrare men bättre och inte lika dyra som Lee men enligt somliga bättre än Lee
<Philip5> du har väl plastfilter i din? de är ju ok så länge de är nya och inga repor eller sånt
<Philip5> https://www.formatt-hitech.com/en/category/filters~4.html
<Philip5> ska åka till ica och ladda upp kylen innan fotbollen... bbl
<Flygisoft> Jo är plast
<Flygisoft> Sigmas 17-50mm vet du något hur det presterar?
<MaxJezy> Philip5: ska du inte byta system helt när du byter?
<MaxJezy> sälja allt för nikon och gå över till sony ?
<MaxJezy> iofs kan du ju spara optiken du gillar från nikon samlingen och köra på sony
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hehe, nä varför skulle jag??
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sigmas 17-50mm vet du något hur det presterar?
<Philip5> jo att det är mindre skarpt än den tamron du tittar på
<Flygisoft> Mjo kollar på dxomark och Sigman ser ju bra mycket sämre ut med liten bländare iaf
<Flygisoft> Tamrons verkar dock sämre med stor bländare zoomat
<Flygisoft> Om man går efter deras tester iaf
<Philip5> umm
<Flygisoft> Blir nog ett köp av Tamron
<Philip5> coolt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: När du får upp till FX vad blir det för normalzoom dårå? Tamrons 24-70 eller?
<Flygisoft> går*
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Philip5> om jag inte bara kör med fasta
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> men nu när vi går in i vintersäsongen så blir det ju inte lika mycket foto så någon ny kamera blir det nog inte förrän till våren
<Philip5> däremot så kan man ju fynda en del på senare delen av vintern när få köper nya prylar men en del vill sälja av till julklappar eller efter julen
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> köpte ju mitt macro på vintern och då var det nästan inga som vill köpa :)
<Philip5> på våren och sommaren går de åt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du ska inte slå till på nikon 17-55/2.8 dx då? ;P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast det ser tråkigare ut när man jämför så här... :O   http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Compare/Side-by-side/SP-AF-17-50mm-f-2.8-XR-Di-II-LD-IF-Nikon-on-Nikon-D7000-versus-Zeiss-Carl-Zeiss-Distagon-T-STAR-Otus-55mm-F14-ZF2-Nikon-on-Nikon-D7000-versus-Zeiss-Carl-Zeiss-Apo-Planar-T-Star-Otus-85mm-F14-ZF2-Nikon-on-Nikon-D7000___186_680_1242_680_1384_680
<Flygisoft> Philip5: SÃ¥ sant det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja ser ju inte lika roligt ut då
<Flygisoft> Du kunde inte hitta något sämre att jämföra med? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska du vara med och spela lite? eller ser du på fotboll?
<Philip5> kollar på fotboll men när den är slut kan du få pisk
<Philip5> Flygisoft: smygtränar du CoH?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska vi köra då?
<Philip5> nu när du är fulltränad :)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> jojo, kan allt nu
<Flygisoft> Ska bara hämta något att dricka
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> du blir väl så svettig att att spela så du behöver sportdryck ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo måste hålla mig alert så behöver sportdryck då
<Flygisoft> Ser ju hur jävla bra jag blir då
<Philip5> vad vill du köra då?
<Philip5> precis
<Flygisoft> Kör på tyskarna
<Philip5> 1on1 eller med datorspelare?
<Flygisoft> Kör 1on1
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> då kör jag igång ett spel då
<Philip5> Flygisoft aka mr sniper :D
<Flygisoft> Gick inte bra det där
<Philip5> men nu var du ju ute och cappade lite
<Philip5> körde inte bara msg utan lite annat
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> msg är inte så bra i sig själva men de är väldigt bra stöd för andra
<Philip5> de ger inte så mycket skada men stoppar bra
<Philip5> så med rätt använd msg så kan de dominera en karta ibland
<Philip5> plus att du gick med dina snipers dolda nu ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo insåg ju att man kunde göra det
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Aja, man lär sig väl
<Philip5> fast många mer skillade spelare brukar köra med den odolda mot britter
<Philip5> britter är så långsamma så en odold sniper kan gå ifrån dem
<Flygisoft> Aha okej
<Philip5> bara att man måste se upp så det inte kommer något om tar dem
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det sova
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kanske du får spöa mig lite mer imorgon
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> natt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det kan du ge dig f*n på att jag ska ;)
